# Tyson/Lewis



## bscastro (Jun 9, 2002)

Did anybody watch the fight? I read that Lewis dominated Tyson. Anybody have any comments if they watched it?

Bryan


----------



## arnisador (Jun 9, 2002)

Only what I read in the papers--that indeed Mike Tyson was dominated the entire fight. At least he seems to have been a good loser according to the post-fight comments.

This isn't what I expected but it's what i would have liked--that he didn't win.


----------



## theneuhauser (Jun 9, 2002)

yeah, honestly tyson is about the furthest thing from a role model in the sports world. i heard he was KOd in the 8th round?
hopefully there are some new up and coming boxers to make the sport a little more exciting.


----------



## tonbo (Jun 9, 2002)

Tyson got *owned*, basically.  Lewis had a 15 lb advantage, and, more importantly, a 13" reach advantage.  He had a jab that pretty much kept Tyson out of the fight.  Tyson couldn't get in, most of the time.

There was a lot of clinching in the early rounds, which really sucked, and there was little "battle" in close.  Tyson just couldn't get his old style back.  Near the end of the 6th round, he had swelling going on in both eyes, and by the 7th, one eye was almost totally swollen shut.

Tyson got smacked on the more swollen eye, and went down in a low squat, almost touching the mat.  That was ruled a knockdown, although I don't think he actually *touched* the mat.  However, Lewis tagged Tyson in the 8th round and laid him out on the mat, and it was over.  It was a good, clean knockout, and Tyson obviously felt it.

Aside from being sweaty, you couldn't even tell that Lewis had been in a fight.  He really did a good job.

The one thing I will say about Tyson is that he at least behaved during the fight, and didn't make a bunch of stupid comments.  He was actually civil after the fight.

The hilarious part is that, before the fight, 54% of the polled audience thought Tyson would win.  In the initial rounds (I think around round 6), they did another poll as to who was winning, and 95% said Lewis.  I guess the other 5% weren't watching the same fight...

I don't think we'll be seeing Tyson do this again.  He was pretty much not even there for the fight.

Peace--


----------



## bscastro (Jun 10, 2002)

I read some of Tyson's comments after the fight and it sounded like he was pretty gracious. I've seen some of his past fights and he says some strange and stupid-sounding stuff during his post-fight interviews.

I liked Tyson when he first won the championship and his early career. I used to watch many of his old fights and root for him. That was all pre-Robin Givins, then it all went down the toilet.

Also, what was up with the wiping of the blood  that I read about?

Bryan


----------



## arnisador (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bscastro _
> 
> *Also, what was up with the wiping of the blood  that I read about?*



I read about that too--that Tyson "tenderly" wiped blood off his opponents face at the post-fight interview. Who woulda thunk it?


----------



## cdhall (Jun 11, 2002)

I think the fight runs again Saturday on HBO if anyone can catch it.

If I know someone with HBO I'll try to get a copy to see it.  CNN has a lot about it.  Tyson is done they say.  He was a gracious loser.  His behaviour was surprising.

A friend of mine also read that Lewis knocked Tyson down in 4 but hurt his right hand but also kept Tyson around for 4 more rounds just as a punching bag.

Ha, ha.  I'm glad Tyson lost so obviously.  CNN also says that this is going to begin a lul for boxing.  These 2 were the big draw.

I was only interested to see if someone would give Tyson the beating he truly deserved. 

Is there anyone in the Mixed Martial Arts events who destroy Tyson?  I don't watch them either but Tyson had such a mouth that I wanted to see him get challenged by a Mixed MA Guy and really get destroyed, but I don't know if anyone would be able to do it.


----------



## sweeper (Jun 11, 2002)

tyon's a mean fighter, he isn't a skilled fighter he's just mean and powerfull.

I don't know if he has any grappaling experience, I can't se him winning in a MMA fight without it.


----------



## cdhall (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sweeper _
> 
> *tyon's a mean fighter, he isn't a skilled fighter he's just mean and powerfull.
> 
> I don't know if he has any grappaling experience, I can't se him winning in a MMA fight without it. *



Do you mean that he isn't skilled now?
Even Lewis said that he thought at 19 no one could beat Tyson.  But that Tyson isn't 19 anymore and now Lewis is.

I don't follow boxing either but I understand that between 18-25ish Tyson was just unbeatable.


----------



## bscastro (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



In his earlier fights he just destroyed his opponents. He was very fast as well as powerful. If I remember correctly, he would often slip and weave and just dominate his opponent on the inside. I think he changed trainers though along with way which changed his style I think. Don't remember the details, but something like that.

Bryan


----------



## GouRonin (Jun 11, 2002)

I think that you just can't discuss boxing with people who don't follow it or have not boxed.

It's like trying to explain what you are doing to someone who asks _"Do you do karaddy?"_

There just is no point. However, from reading this thread you can tell who follows the sweet science or has done it and who just doesn't.


----------



## Bod (Jun 11, 2002)

I can't believe that any martial artist doesn't follow boxing. Except maybe some Tai Chi guy with hopeless form.

I didn't watch the fight because I'd have had to stay up until three in the morning (but I was all over the papers and the web the next morning).

Lewis is a great fighter and so was Tyson in his time. The late Cus Damatio trained the young Tyson and Tyson was evasive fast and powerful, unbeatable. It is only fair to say that Tyson didn't drop his great trainer, Cus Damatio left this earth and some say that that was what started Tyson off on his road to ruin, along with the Robin Givens thing.

Lewis just happens to be a great technician, especially with the jab, and I think that Tysons post-fight attitude just showed his true feelings now that he is obviously retiring, rather than the hype that he is probably prompted to generate by his management.


----------



## thaiboxer (Jun 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bscastro _
> 
> *Did anybody watch the fight? I read that Lewis dominated Tyson. Anybody have any comments if they watched it?
> 
> Bryan *



1. Geez i loved those up close microphones with every thud of lewis into tyson.

2. tyson played right into lewis's ands and should have at least come in and put some pressure on.

3. couldnt believe hearing tyson saying "he couldnt do it" to his trainer in the corner after the 6th round from memory.

4. Lewis can move around alright for a very large man, and although i did respect tyson's tenacity and physical toughness in the past (but not his antics) i was very disappointed in seeing him basically give up the fight, very sad seeing an athlete give up the fight.


----------



## thaiboxer (Jun 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> 
> *I think the fight runs again Saturday on HBO if anyone can catch it.
> 
> ...



you guys obviously dont follow the boxing. One of the best fighters you will ever see, is a light heavyweight - Roy jones jnr, there are tonnes of good fighters out there in every division, just because tyson was beaten up a little "this is the end of boxing" (i say whoever said this is a wanker).


----------



## thaiboxer (Jun 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *
> 
> I read about that too--that Tyson "tenderly" wiped blood off his opponents face at the post-fight interview. Who woulda thunk it? *



it was more like he was just tenderly touching lewis's face and smearing his own blood on his opponents face, after being absolutely smashed  he didnt even lay one on lewis, only in the first round, i doubt if he even had a mark on him


----------



## sweeper (Jun 20, 2002)

people say that it's a down turnm for boxing because tyson was a major draw, not that there aren't good boxers but rather boxing promotions won't make as much money


----------



## thaiboxer (Jun 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sweeper _
> 
> *people say that it's a down turnm for boxing because tyson was a major draw, not that there aren't good boxers but rather boxing promotions won't make as much money *



yeah, they still receive more than professional kickboxers though, particularly thai boxers. So i think the sport will be ok. Tyson isnt the be all and end all of Boxing. I was just trying to say that, there are other great boxers that will keep it all rolling without tyson. the sport doesnt need people doing what he did anyway.


----------



## sweeper (Jun 20, 2002)

well what tyson did was good for buisness, however I didn't particularly like to watch him fight, actualy genneraly I prefer lighter weight fights than heavy but that's just me .

Actualy I think this might help out boxing in the long run, personaly I don't think boxing is about who can hit/be hit the hardest, and maybe if tyson isn't as big of a draw some other boxers will get more attention.


----------



## thaiboxer (Jun 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sweeper _
> 
> *well what tyson did was good for buisness, however I didn't particularly like to watch him fight, actualy genneraly I prefer lighter weight fights than heavy but that's just me .
> 
> Actualy I think this might help out boxing in the long run, personaly I don't think boxing is about who can hit/be hit the hardest, and maybe if tyson isn't as big of a draw some other boxers will get more attention. *



i personally think we are victims of media hype, perhaps the other boxers are as big? i know all the big names in each weight division. i like to watch all weight divisions too, not just heavyweight, in fact heavyweight is quite boring really at the moment, they certainly dont move like muhammed ali used to anymore. i tend to like watching the lighter guys too really.
lets hope your comment rings true i guess.


----------



## islandtime (Jun 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bscastro _
> 
> *Did anybody watch the fight? I read that Lewis dominated Tyson. Anybody have any comments if they watched it?
> 
> Bryan *


..........................................................................
The pre fight comments were the strangest.. They all were expecting Tyson to loose it if he couldn't get in close. Not so much lose the fight as go crazy


Gene Gabel:asian:


----------



## kenposcum (Jul 1, 2002)

Tyson started to go nuts after his original trainer and mentor---the man who "recruited" him off the streets---Cus D'Amato died.  That was when we began to hear Iron Mike say things like "I was trying to punch his nose through the back of his brain!"  He got very tied up in his celebrity....and then the famous interview with Robin Givens and Barbra Walters where Mike sat quietly while Ms. Givens tore into Mike ("It's like being married to an animal," as if she didn't marry him to try to start her pathetic, talentless career).  Then Mike went nuts...and lost the head-weaving style that made him so formidable, and became merely a hard-punching "catcher."
And Mike could whup just about any MMA competitor, grappling experience or no.  Why?  Think about it.  Any halfway competent puncher is far more likely to try the prize ring rather than MMA competition, simply because the top MMA guys get about the same $$$ as a subpar or even poor pro boxer.  It's all about the dollars, ladies and gentlemen.   When the MMA guys start getting purses in the millions, then maybe we'll see some DECENT boxers stepping into the hexagon(or whatever).  Okay? :asian:


----------



## GouRonin (Jul 1, 2002)

The fight itself was a porr fight at best with both fighters being shamful to watch as far as boxing goes. Tyson being unable to put anything together and Lewis being unable to finish Tyson in the 6th.

It was only exciting on political grounds.

Now the Klitch/Mercer fight the other day WAS exciting. Klitch showed some great footwork and Mercer, who really has a hard chin and was one of the few guys who took it Lewis, really threw some thunder despite his age. While Mercer said Lewis hits harder he stated that Lewis doesn't have the speed and movement that Klitch has.

With Kitch having close to the same size Lewis does this should prove to be interesting. Previously I had thought only Mercer, despite his age, would be a test for Lewis but perhaps this newcomer Wlad might be the new power.

I just hope his handlers don't let him wait until Lewis retires and inherit the belt.


----------

